# Your OOTD - Outfit of the Day



## xiaonu (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't seen a thread for this yet ^^ what was your outfit of the day? Feel free to post photos or a text description. I'm on mobile at the moment so it's inconvenient for me. Today I wore a pink tank top that flares out at the waist. It has a sequin ribbon on the lower back and is a little bit backless. I wore shorts with ruffled lace on the legs cuffs. And gladiator sandals with pink straps enhanced with a ribbon and rhinestones! My infinity bracelet my boyfriend gave me as my accessory. What about you ?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)

I wear pajamas all day.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

a blue t shirt that says  CAUTION I am allergic to negative people. 
and white shorts .-. and un brush hair.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

Just....sweatpants and a tshirt. That's it. I should really get ready for my doctors appointment.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 25, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I wear pajamas all day.


This. Sometimes my pajamas are sweats and it creates the illusion of clothes.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 25, 2014)

Today was the first I've gotten dressed in a while lol. I have on a dark blue top with a lacy back and some dark jean shorts.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 25, 2014)

Today I am wearing blue basketball shorts.

That's it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I wear pajamas all day.


Basically if I don't leave my house.

Or I wear booty shorts and a tank.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm actually going out today so I got sorta dressed up, I'm wearing a thin blue sweater and a black skirt with tights.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 25, 2014)

Uh. Lessee. 

Getting only a little dressed up for D&D so- this, unbuttoned with a completely unimpressive gray tank top (I hate the phrase 'wife beater')- and, uh. Skinny black hipster jeans because I feel uncomfortable in loose clothing ahaha it tends to slide off bc what is a belt.

I might even grab my all-black Converse hi-tops and become the ultimate in looking like a douche.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> Today I am wearing blue basketball shorts.
> 
> That's it.



I wish I was you. ; n; I don't want to go outside.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 25, 2014)

A bodywalmer and shorts 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my Nike flight trainers with socks


----------



## Roku (Jul 25, 2014)

Old baggy p.e shirt, shorts...stayin at homee


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2014)

White lace halterneck with an all-lace back. Indigo denim hot pants - they've like eight circles cut out of each side, then lined with gold-coloured rings. 

It's too hot to dress up.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 25, 2014)

ummm

black yoga pants or idk sweat pants and my donut shirt



Spoiler


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 25, 2014)

Shorts with an orange "belt" on it, and a shirt with a minion that says "I decided to be awesome today." As usual, my two bracelets I haven't taken off in two months.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)

Pajamas for me too, along with an ankle brace. My pajama bottoms are from aerie and are a dark purpley-pink with hearts, circles & stars all over them. My top's from H&M and has a cow's skull on it :L


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 25, 2014)

Tina said:


> White lace halterneck with an all-lace back. Indigo denim hot pants - they've like eight circles cut out of each side, then lined with gold-coloured rings.
> 
> It's too hot to dress up.



I am having trouble picturing these pants. But that actually sounds- interesting.


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

I had to go out today for a special occasion (wedding dinner practice thing idk), so I wore a teal dress with tan combat boots cx along with a super boring pair of earrings and a keyblade necklace xP


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 26, 2014)

Pink Lace Dress With Pink Designer Flip Flops


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

PrincessBella said:


> Pink Lace Dress With Pink Designer Flip Flops



Do you realize how much of a priss you sound like?


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 26, 2014)

today i wore some really nice jeans i got 75% off and my grey hoodie because it's winter and the hoodie is warm and fluffy. i also got one of those beanies with ear things from a really nice shop in the city called shisi for really cheap! it's black and i wore it for the rest of the day i love it so much i'm going to wear it everywhere from now on

and obviously i wore my converse because they're the only shoes i really like at all and the last 2 pairs of shoes i bought ended up being a size too small so i can only wear them for a couple hours not a whole day


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm wearing a light, white, loose/flowy top, with denim shorts. I'm also wearing converse trainers.

Just a simple outfit for camping in a heatwave.


----------



## Improv (Jul 26, 2014)

I wore a pair of grey vans with grey socks, grey pants, and a grey tank top yesterday. My color palette is extremely large.


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

Candypoop said:


> today i wore some really nice jeans i got 75% off and my grey hoodie because it's winter and the hoodie is warm and fluffy. i also got one of those beanies with ear things from a really nice shop in the city called shisi for really cheap! it's black and i wore it for the rest of the day i love it so much i'm going to wear it everywhere from now on
> 
> and obviously i wore my converse because they're the only shoes i really like at all and the last 2 pairs of shoes i bought ended up being a size too small so i can only wear them for a couple hours not a whole day



ooh gurl I feel you on the shoe thing
I bought the most cutest pair of converse a month a ago and I ordered them a size too small (im a us 6.5 in womens) and they were way too small and I didn't discover that till I had to walk home in them one day and it didn't go too well once I got home nearly crying xD (the shoe struggle is way too real)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm always in just a t-shirt, shorts, a Squall Leonhart necklace, and a League of Legends Pentakill bracelet.

... I just wear shorts and t-shirt throughout the year, really. Even winter.


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2014)

black gym shorts + black tank top and then i put a cream jumper on b/cos i got cold


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2014)

planning on wearing this black romper I got from forever 21 and some black doc martens, though I might change my mind on the shoes. it's kinda hot today.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 26, 2014)

A baggy and long napoleon dynamite shirt, mid-thigh length dark jean shorts, and some red converse.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I wear pajamas all day.



Pretty much this, I don't go out much.


----------



## Brad (Jul 27, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I wear pajamas all day.



Yep.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 27, 2014)

a big sweater and leggings =v= because i dont go out at all and my house is frickin freezing


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 27, 2014)

A pair of shorts. Its still warm here...


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 27, 2014)

Crop top , lace skirt and a pair of white air forces c:


----------



## Titi (Jul 27, 2014)

A really big T-shirt and panties.

#lazyday


----------



## Miaa (Jul 27, 2014)

Dresses all day every day. I absolutely hate wearing jeans.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 10, 2015)

bump.. ><; I thought I'd share my outfit. Dont mind my smudged mirror! It's pretty warm in California still but a slight breeze.


----------



## riummi (Dec 10, 2015)

my school uniform 

...


----------



## Llust (Dec 10, 2015)

too lazy to post a pic tbh. ended up wearing two different outfits today; the first one was just for school, and the second outfit was just thrown together after i got home bc i had to go out and buy a steam gift card


Spoiler: ootd #1



- navy converse
- black jacket
- white t shirt with anime eyes bc im a weeb
- jean shorts
- cat stockings
this is the first and last time ill be dressing up like that to school (or in other words, hell). my friend insisted on twinning today :/ but any other day, i just wear a baggy hoodie and jeans





Spoiler: ootd #2



- gray sweat shirt
- work out shorts (idk what i was thinking, its like 70 degrees out here)
- uggs
- messy bun
- my smeared mascara. i looked like a dying panda when i went out but i honestly didnt care, i wanted to be quick so i could save time for studying. the guy working at game stop couldnt stop staring at my face bc it looks so weird


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 10, 2015)

T-Shirt and a skirt over leggings. 



I'm so boring ack


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2015)

beanie, circle shades, pleather jacket with a shirt + hoodie, leggings under jeans 'cause it's cold as hell, boots, some plain silver rings

that's it


----------



## Mareets (Dec 10, 2015)

a penguin onesie bc it's finals week and I cbf with actual clothes


----------



## piichinu (Dec 10, 2015)

my uniform


----------



## Javocado (Dec 10, 2015)

nice fall flannel with a dodger t-shirt underneath and below that was me tan slim pants and the murdered out PF Flyers


----------



## Discord (Dec 10, 2015)

Sweater Vest, Black-Denim Jeans, and a pair of tassled loafers.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 10, 2015)

I wear this coat (but with the fur detached), jeans, and 1460 style black Doc Martens every single day.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Dec 10, 2015)

tbh


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 11, 2015)

a long, light pink cardigan (from urban oufitters), a gridded shirt (cropped, button-up, collared), high waisted black skinny jeans, peppered colored socks, and black chelsea boots.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 11, 2015)

I wear nothing ever


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 11, 2015)

I usually wear an oversized shirt/sweater, hoodie, leggings, and boots~ although in the winter instead of a hoodie I wear the same coat as Shion from No.6 LOL


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 11, 2015)

So its Mufti/ Non Uniform Day at my school, so i am wearing a Dan and Phil top, black leggings, and grey and black Nikes.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 11, 2015)

jeans and a bland T-shirt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

Tonight I am wearing a loose fitting low cut green white and black top that has this like paisley-esc pattern to it, a long black skirt that goes to my ankles, it has brown beading at the bottom and in handkerchief cut and has nice move to it, then I have on a regular black sweater, black mary jane shoes and black socks, my gaming license/name tag on my shirt and my koa wood ring on my hand.


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm wearing PJs from victorias secret. its a romper, with polka dots


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 11, 2015)

Ripped up gray jeans, a black tank top and a big black and white cardigan cx and some ankle boots things with my usual necklace^-^


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

I just recently bought this skirt. Trying to coorde a shirt with it still. hmmm.


----------



## Minerva (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm dressed very casual today because it's my day off; I have on a red sweatshirt with my college's logo on it and black sweatpants


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

flare jeans, black t shirt and an ugly cardigan bc it's cold asf here


----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2015)

Sweet navy blue coat with a white undershirt and tan slim pants part 2 ft. Steel toe boots


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 9, 2016)

Spoiler: bumps hella old thread bc why not


----------



## vel (Sep 9, 2016)

today i wore a black and white crop top with an elephant on it, and some blue joggers, with neon orange flip flops and a grey fuzzy jacket from brandy melville that i slouched over one of my shoulders. i was lazy and cold this morning so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> Spoiler: bumps hella old thread bc why not



i love this omg


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 9, 2016)

Was wearing a grey Pikachu shirt, jeans, olive utility jacket, and red Converse

But now I'm just wearing the Pikachu shirt and PJ pants with owls on them


----------



## Chicha (Sep 10, 2016)

Today's outfit was a vivid sea green shirt with black zebra stripes on it and black shorts. I just changed into my pajamas; an oversized dark blue shirt and blue shorts.

It's still really warm here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2016)

A crappy pair of Umbro shorts I've worn like four times these week, along with a random t-shirt that I picked up
That's my outfit for the entire year btw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2016)

Tonight I have the whole vampy look on lock.

Got a red shirt, a black skirt, a black sweater, red and black socks, black shoes, and vampy deep red nails. Did my eyes with black/white eye shadow and have red on my lips. VAMP ON FLEEK 10/10


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

I always used to dress on my best clothes, even if I wasn't going anywhere. Kept ended up ruining everything since I'm seriously clumsy and spill everything
Today I'm just wearing my jogging bottoms (which apparently are very trendy according to my little 5 year old cousin) and a vest/ pyjama top. Oh with with checkered socks. Very cool looking


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 10, 2016)

black skinny jeans, black and white t-shirt, and a black sweater over it. i'm going out later and kinda rly want to wear my maroon docs But it's too hot for that so i'll probably just wear some sneakers ...


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 11, 2016)

Spoiler: egg






Hair was still wet from shower _3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a Grateful Dead shirt on w/ some light tan khakis and white-ish shoes.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

this beige/black t-shirt with a leaf pattern, flare jeans and undies ofc xD

i should probably get other pants bc weather is wonky af lol ://


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm wearing jeans and a t-shirt because I'm lazy and boring


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 11, 2016)

Today I am wearing a cute peplum black top and a floor length black tulle skirt(Together they look like a dress), a purple sweater, black grey and purple socks, an my black mary janes. =]

I even did my make-up with black and purple to match, I've been trying to do a bit more effort on my make-up.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Today I am wearing a cute peplum black top and a floor length black tulle skirt(Together they look like a dress), a purple sweater, black grey and purple socks, an my black mary janes. =]
> 
> I even did my make-up with black and purple to match, I've been trying to do a bit more effort on my make-up.



That sounds so awesome!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

some shorts, a vest that i sleep in and a big hoodie ^^"
i usually dont put effort into what i wear when i don't have to preset myself to anyone other than my close family.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 11, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> That sounds so awesome!



It's mostly black every day, but I try to keep it classy


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm staying in today so I wanted to wear something comfy but cute. I'm wearing a white t-shirt with a pretty sunset print on it from American Eagle, black shorts with daisies on them from H&M, and my Princess Peach vans. Plus some rose gold rings!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2016)

A yellow tshirt and shorts.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

A orange tshirt and black shorts.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeans and black t-shirt.  That's what I wear most of the time.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

A grey t-shirt and shorts


----------



## HHoney (Sep 11, 2016)

A cute sundress. Only a few nice days before it gets chilly.

For you in the Southern Hemisphere I bet you're looking forward to warmer weather!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm wearing a white t-shirt, nice jeans, and black running shoes. Because men's fashion is boring.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Sep 11, 2016)

Any J-fash/ Lolita wearers here? Today I was meeting with some Lolita friends so I dressed cute to go shopping with them. For refs, if anyone here does know about the fashion, I wore angelic pretty's day dream carnival op in ivory, matching head bow + some of those dangly gold star clips, and gold tea party shoes. Also some ivory frilly ankle socks. Honestly, wearing lolita is "weird" and is 100% gonna get you some unwanted attention, but it's worth it. If any of you guys wear J-fash, hmu I guess!


----------



## Licorice (Sep 11, 2016)

....................


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 11, 2016)

a white dress with reddish pink flowers all over, button down to the waist cx


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 12, 2016)

Actually have somewhere to go today so I've had to make more of an effort with my clothing. Wearing my g star raw jeans (that are about 10 years old but I love them and they're not too badly worn out) and my police (brand) top. I don't have many branded clothes but the few I have I save for best or going out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

atm my grateful dead tie-dye shirt and undies. kinda hot here and i don't wanna get too sweaty lol


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 12, 2016)

Earlier, a sleeveless grey wolf hoodie, denim jacket, black pants, and galaxy lo-pro Vans

Now just the hoodie and a pair of plaid flannel pj pants :v


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 12, 2016)

my most rag clothes bc I'm washing rn lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

some old black t-shirt i found and jeans.

idek i had that black t-shirt, it just kinda fell down the shirt shelf in the wardrobe aha...


----------



## Javocado (Sep 14, 2016)

Plaid red boxers and my Seth Rollins shirt until I gotta get in my work uniform hehe.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2016)

I had the day off and didn't physically get out of bed until 4pm so... pink vest top from River Island and a pair of floral purple PJ bottoms from M&S.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 14, 2016)

a cat shirt and red pants


----------



## chapstick (Sep 14, 2016)

pjs cuz i was sick


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2016)

I am wearing a tie-dye sundress.  The colors are pink, orange/peach, and white.


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

i wore a gray geometric-patterned shirt, along with black skinny jeans, simple black vans, my obsidian point necklace, and my septum ring!

my wardrobe is 99% black. i'm not sorry.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 15, 2016)

Went and bought myself a new lee cooper top of Amazon, so I'll be wearing taut for going out in today. Along with some light wash g star raw jeans and my lee cooper sandy coloured boots. Also ordered myself some new sunglasses which should come later


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 15, 2016)

band shirt (neck deep), ripped black jeans, black vans and a jacket_(?)_ thing over. pretty boring, the same as everyday really



Spoiler: /


----------



## Chicha (Sep 15, 2016)

Today's outfit is a burgundy sweater, brown shirt, white shorts, brown boots, and white flower earrings.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm wearing this flowery coral & magenta and blouse that I wish I had more like it.
Sleeveless. Chilly today. I've got to find my box of winter clothes.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 16, 2016)

I had nothing to wear,  don't judge me


----------



## Chicha (Sep 16, 2016)

Today's outfit is a red dress with floral patterns on it, brown boots, and peach teardrop earrings.


----------



## jonathan.garza (Oct 17, 2017)

Hmm.. I found this thread and nobody is posting their OOTD anymore. I feel so sad.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 18, 2017)

jonathan.garza said:


> Hmm.. I found this thread and nobody is posting their OOTD anymore. I feel so sad.



I will!

My outfit today was:
Dark blue slim leg jeans
Little Twin Start t shirt I've had a few years now and is my favourite one
Blue Superdry hoodie


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 18, 2017)

Those skinny black jeans with massive holes at the knees like everyone wears, and a massively oversized maroon (?) sweater, with my docs. I call the sweater "oversized" but really, the only one left on sale was way too big for me, but I bought it anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> band shirt (neck deep), ripped black jeans, black vans and a jacket_(?)_ thing over. pretty boring, the same as everyday really
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: /



Literally still one of my go - to outfits over a year later.


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 18, 2017)

jeans, a long sleeve shirt and a sweater.

that's it!


----------



## kelpy (Oct 19, 2017)

my black t-shirt with cute lil pink flamingoes on it + a bLacK jacket, ankle length jeans (sexy ik) black socks, and my big oll stompy shoes
the colour black makes me not look like a girl so thats why i physically spam myself with it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2017)

spitfire shirt, jeans, and birch white vans


----------



## Haskell (Oct 19, 2017)

A Patriots Jersey because it's jersey day... 

With blue jeans and cowboy boots...


----------



## cIementine (Oct 19, 2017)

i'm currently wearing a monsters inc tshirt and pyjama bottoms


----------



## Benz (Oct 19, 2017)

a short long sleeve floral dress


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

blue patchwork shirt, red patchwork pants and fluffy socks.. peace


----------



## Barbara (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't remember.


----------

